# Fall Leaves........



## kthmarks (Oct 14, 2010)

I am wondering if it would be acceptable to remove my intake grate during the fall when the leaves are on the water. I had a heck of a time today on the slow stretches of the river where the leaves tend to become thick on the water. A couple of hundred yards is all I could muster before I had to stop and clean out the grate. Leaves...how bad could it be?

Thoughts?


----------



## fender66 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmmm.....that's something I've not considered. What size motor are you running, and more importanly.....how shallow are the waters you run. I'd be really afraid of sucking a rock up and damaging your impeller. That's why the grate is there. Impeller protection. But I do understand the problem with leaves too. Hmmm :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Codeman (Oct 15, 2010)

I wouldn't, you might wind up sucking something you don't want in your pump. Besides I'd much rather stop the grate up a little than run that much trash through the water pump etc.


----------



## kthmarks (Oct 15, 2010)

Codeman said:


> .............. run that much trash through the water pump etc.


 I didn't consider the water pump. I sure wish there was a workable solution for this......other that waiting until after fall. The engine is a 90/65 Yamaha 4 stroke and I can avoid the sandy/rocky areas while grateless.....but gumming up the water pump is a recipe for disaster.....no doubt.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Its just one of the evils with jets. Gotta stop ad clean off the trash every once in a while.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Go faster? Works for me 

I wonder how a backwards mounted pitchfork would do in front of the grate so the leaves get deflected down away from the intake? Doubt it would work but...

I'm honestly surprised my inboard is working as well as it is. It has to be because I'm going over them around 50mph and even though I'm picking them up it's not enough to clog.

Jamie


----------



## Brine (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't have any experience with jets, but is it possible to make some type of contraption just forward of the grate that would deflect the leaves?


----------



## Brine (Oct 15, 2010)

lol... Jamie beat me to it, and I'm guessing he would have a lot better idea of what the "contraption" would look like.


----------



## Seth (Oct 15, 2010)

It's just part of running a jet in the fall. Gigging is a pain in the butt when leaves are falling because it makes the suckers hard to see and also clogs the impeller often. I'm hoping I don't have to fight that crap tonight for our first gigging trip of the year.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sure has me convinced to pack tools to clean the grate for this weekend's trip.


----------



## optaylor823 (Oct 15, 2010)

If i remember correctly I think some one said you might could remove every other grate to help with your problem. I would feel fine doing that as long as I was running deep water and only had to deal with leaves and not worry about sucking rocks in the pump. I also agree staying at speed and having the motor trimmed up as high as possible seems to help. I use to have the problem a lot but I am running a 175hp now and seem to have the problem less.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sure, the more power the better off you'll be. I'm running a 225 and don't have, or should say, never had a problem with leaves. I'm sucking pretty hard from that grate though and don't want to take any chances of sucking up something bad. Still don't know that I'd remove any of the grate, but to each his own. It might be the only other compromise???


----------



## Seth (Oct 18, 2010)

We went gigging this past Friday and Saturday on the Gasconade and the leaves were a pain in the butt in the slack water. I had to get out and clean them out of the grate a few times. It's not a problem running WOT, but when you go slow they just get wrapped around the grate until you can't hardly go. It's just part of it. :mrgreen:


----------



## mcurcio1989 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have three jet skis and two of them have intake grates on. I have never had a problem. A lot of guys prefer not to use intake grates as the restrict flow and top speed. IMO they are more about safety than anything. they restrict top speed and have tendencies to clog stuff up.


----------

